# 83 quantum fuel injection problems



## oldsquirrel (Dec 19, 2010)

I have an 83 quantum that just started accting up and of course I am kind of baffled. It will start fine when cold but after you run it and shut it off and it sits for any length of time its really hard to get going. It does start after pedal to the floor and cranking for an excessive amount of time. Now if you shut it off and start it within a minute or so it fires up every time. once started and running it will go all day l;ong and not miss a beat. Its a great car and its the first time its acted up. thing is here in Nova Scotia where I live mechanics are few and far between. I had it to a vw guy the other day he put plugs in air filter fuel filter and new injector o rings gave it back to me and said he did not know how to fix it. thanks in advance for any help


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

fuel pump check valve ok? your mechanic have fuel pressure gauges that'll work with cis?


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

iust go get a new check valve at the dealership and put it on. Use new aluminum crush washers. The easiest way to button it up is to hit it lightly with a 3/8 impact.


----------



## oldsquirrel (Dec 19, 2010)

*83/82 quantum hard start*

Thanks for the response. So I was in at the mechanics and he determined that it is indeed the return line check valve with his pressure gauge. thing is these cars qwere never imported to Canada so he has no idea where it is or what part to order. I know I will have to track down a manual next time I get state side but in the meantime its the wifes daily driver and I would like to get her mobile again if you know what I mean so any help would be greatly appreciated. Is it in the fuel tank? I will also check on line again to see if I can find a drawing. I did find a check valve at an auto supplier in the states but would like to know if its the right one thanks


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

front end of the main fuel pump under the car.


----------



## oldsquirrel (Dec 19, 2010)

*82/83 quantum*

Fuel pump is in the gas tank. Is it hooked up to the accumulator? thanks for the response


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

look on the cis faq ; there is a quantum manual there for download i think.


----------



## oldsquirrel (Dec 19, 2010)

*83 quantum*

Thanks I've been through them all and they just don't show where that vlave is on the quantum


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

oldsquirrel said:


> Fuel pump is in the gas tank. Is it hooked up to the accumulator? thanks for the response


front end of the main fuel pump under the car.


----------



## ellocolindo (Jan 15, 2010)

goggle this up:

volkswagen self study programme.

the very first or second link will be to a webpage i called

vaglinks.com

go there.
close to the bottom of the page; it is a long list; there will be a link to or called something like
400ssplist

that means more than 400 self study programmes.

clinck on it.
it is a page in brasil
volksnet.com i think.

in there to the right close to the bottom there is a link that reads something like

mas de 400 SSP

click on it.
YOU HAVE NOW ACCES TO OVER 400 VW INTERNAL DOCUMENTS SHOWING THE INNER WORKS OF ANY VW TRHOUGH OUT HISTORY.
DIRECTCLY FROM THE MOTHER LAND.
the passat or quantumm fall in the 0-100 category i beleive.
BEWARE; THE CATCH IS; THEY ARE ALL IN GERMAN>
ENJOY :laugh::thumbup:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

ziddey said:


> front end of the main fuel pump under the car.


CIS Quantum cars only have a single pressure pump. And it's in the frigging tank, held in place by a GD NLA rubber bushing.:banghead:

Thus why I've been working on converting mine to a dual-pump system, building on the work of the POs.


----------



## oldsquirrel (Dec 19, 2010)

*83/82 quantum hard start*

So does that mean tyhe check valve is in the fuel tank? Thanks for the response.


----------

